# How to tell if baby's head is engaging?



## Nafretili

I had my 34 week midwife appointment on wednesday, It wasn't my usual midwife and she was a total cow but that's another story. ANYWAY... She did all of her bits but didn't say anything to me she felt 'down there' on my stomach, so I assume she was checking for baby being engaged.

*My question is: *
How can you tell if baby is starting to engage? Are there any ways to tell other than walking like you've pooed yourself? lol


----------



## Ganton

I was told that my baby was engaged at my 34 week appointment, and I haven't been waddling or walking like I've pooed myself at all - lol. 

I didn't know how low baby had to get to be engaged, but I've felt quite a bit of pressure, so I knew the baby was low. Sometimes when the baby moves, it feels like it's head butting my bladder. It stings a bit, and I feel like I have to tense suddenly, otherwise I could wet myself :haha: 

My bump looks low too, and aches underneath when I stand for a while.

I have my 37 week appointment in a few days, so am planning to ask how far engaged it is (I.e. Can it still go lower?)


----------



## Nafretili

Thanks Ganton :)
I've been the same, I feel her move and I nearly pee my pants!
Movements seem to be more sudden and feel more rough as a result to.
Could this be a sign? x


----------



## Tink84

Do your notes not say if/how much much baby's head is engaged hun?

Mine has been head down since 31 weeks but I think only engaged over the weekend and that was after a full day of shopping lol. Midwife confirmed on Tues that baby was 3/5th engaged :thumbup:

For me I noticed a massive improvement on the heartburn for one, still got it but def not as bad as I have had it.

Also I have a lot of pressure on my left thigh, back of thigh and in my pelvic area, nothing on right side at all. I'm finding it uncomfortable to sit for more than 10 mins without getting up and waddling. Don't feel like I'm waddling when walking normally just a lot slower but will ask OH if he thinks I waddle lol

Not really sure if my bump has dropped either


----------



## Ganton

I'm not sure to be honest. When I wear my under bump trousers though, they are no longer under bump, and it makes the baby move lots - almost like it's trying to say "ow, that's my head, stop squashing it please!"


----------



## Nafretili

I developed sciatica! It's awful!
Could this be the new pressure on my back of which you speak? xD

And no she didn't write anything on my notes. Only that she'd seen me "/


----------



## babycakes16

i was told by the midwife a couple of days ago that baby is 2/5ths engaged. i had a feeling he was bcoz for the past couple of weeks i'd been feeling really sore in my pelvic area. at times i cant even lift my leg up, and it hurts to get out of bed and wen im walking


----------



## Nafretili

I think she must be by the sound of it then :)


----------



## leahsbabybump

you start to feel a bit of pressure down there bump will start to drop  she should have written in your notes how far baby is engaged


----------



## chrislo4

I was told at my 31 week GP app LO was 3/5 engaged. I've had constant pressure down there for weeks and last week bump dropped. I've also been using the toilet more and been leaking urine quite abit, boo! To be honest, if my GP hadnt have said she was engaged, i wouldnt have a clue! xx


----------



## andersondyson

I dont know either, last week when I saw her she said, "ooooh baby's head is nice and low" but she didnt say the word 'engaged' so I dont know Im Im engaged or not......

Im guessing she may be moving up and down in there coz sometimes my bump feels very low and I feel liots of pressure, especially after walking..........but then sometimes she feels like she is really high, sticking her bum out right under my ribs! 

Its my 3rd pregnancy so I know that I may not even engage until Im in labour!


----------



## tmr1234

You can tell by pressing just above your pelvis but you need to know what you are looking for also if you cheeck your cervix you can feel babys head through the wall it will be far up if not but if it is you will feel it sorta like a ballon


----------



## Excited4First

Hi girls, just reading through even though I don't have any idea. I had my 33 wk appointment and the doctor didn't say anything about baby being engaged, didn't mention it at all. 

But I do have a question - when you say the "notes" from your midwife, do you actually get to see what they write down for you??? Do you get a copy of everything? Just wondering, because I never get to see anything my midwives/OBs write but I wish I could! Thanks girls. :flower:


----------



## tmr1234

In the UK we have all are notes the mw's don't realy hold much


----------



## Nafretili

Excited4First said:


> Hi girls, just reading through even though I don't have any idea. I had my 33 wk appointment and the doctor didn't say anything about baby being engaged, didn't mention it at all.
> 
> But I do have a question - when you say the "notes" from your midwife, do you actually get to see what they write down for you??? Do you get a copy of everything? Just wondering, because I never get to see anything my midwives/OBs write but I wish I could! Thanks girls. :flower:

In the UK they give you your notes at your first appointment and you're responsible for taking them to each appt :)

And no she never wrote anything in mine!


----------



## Excited4First

Ah ok! Thanks!! It always made me wonder when I read that. :flower:


----------



## Nafretili

I think she is engaging definitely from what you ladies have said. Good to know! I'll ask at my next appt, the midwife was just an old bag i was so mad i forgot to ask =[


----------



## minimoo90

I've noticed since bubs is 2/5th engaged is that I feel as if there is a ball in, and around my pelvis, plus my SPD has gotten worse.
I also feel like bubs is rubbing against my bladder, which I've never felt before lol


----------

